# Phenom II 805



## John88Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everybody :wave:
I wanted to know if anyone could help me finding a good spot to overclock my phenom II 805. 
Firstly, My bios are terrible (for me) its harder then my old board and for some reason any time I select manual under advanced settings overclock options is grayed out. 
Secondly is AMD virtulization, the TLB patch, and AMD Live! needed? 
Thirdly, What would be a good setting for fsb and multyplyer?
Lastly My ram is supposed to be running at 4-4-4-12 yet my BIOS sets it to 5-5-5-25, I believe and there is no option to change it, can I change it any other way?
Oh yeah, almost forgot, I am using a gemeni II cooler master heatsink. 
Thanks, 
John


----------



## wicket (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phenom-overclock-athlon,2161.html
:wave:


----------



## John88Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Ocing is not the problem. I know how to do it just it seems 140 as a fsb is the max i get. any further and a no post. could it be related to the 95watt thermal power?


----------

